# Edge insight CTS3 issue.



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Does anybody have experience with the edge insight CTS3. I installed it on my 2014 diesel and it has a peculiar issue. It seems like it can not read basic PIDs and advanced PIDs on the monitor at the same time. Whenever I put a advanced PID in with the basic gauges all the basics freeze.. if you manual refresh it will snapshot basic values and continue with live updates on the advanced PIDs

May be a defective unit... any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

shimmy816 said:


> Does anybody have experience with the edge insight CTS3. I installed it on my 2014 diesel and it has a peculiar issue. It seems like it can not read basic PIDs and advanced PIDs on the monitor at the same time. Whenever I put a advanced PID in with the basic gauges all the basics freeze.. if you manual refresh it will snapshot basic values and continue with live updates on the advanced PIDs
> 
> May be a defective unit... any info would be much appreciated.


Welcome aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

shimmy816 said:


> Does anybody have experience with the edge insight CTS3. I installed it on my 2014 diesel and it has a peculiar issue. It seems like it can not read basic PIDs and advanced PIDs on the monitor at the same time. Whenever I put a advanced PID in with the basic gauges all the basics freeze.. if you manual refresh it will snapshot basic values and continue with live updates on the advanced PIDs
> 
> May be a defective unit... any info would be much appreciated.


Have you managed to find anything out about it yet? I also tried an Insight, although mine was just the CTS, not the CTS3. Regardless, mine was a defective unit and straight up did nothing when I plugged it in.

I ended up working with the Development Engineer at ScanGauge about 5 years ago and we got one of their units working with the Cruze Diesel. It's a lot smaller. No graphics on the screen, just a basic display with numbers, but it works great. You can get some more details on the thread here: ScanGauge II

The option to purchase them I'm sure is still available, just make sure you specify you want it programmed to work with the Chevy Cruze Diesel if you decide to order one.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Gretio has no problem. 🤷‍♀️ And it has like 1,400 PIDs for the diesel Cruze.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Holley said the cts3 was never worked out for the cruze diesel. I have most of what I need now and am adding the kit to get egt, boost, and engine temp straight from sensors and not through the car. The cts only shows up to 22 psi. which reads from the ecu. tuner set it higher for shure.


----------

